# Just Relocated to P-Cola..



## spanningtree (Mar 7, 2012)

When do you guys usually meet up? Would be nice to meet some fellow fisherman in the area.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

start to look for the "wednesday night meet-up" threads... welcome to Pensacola and the PFF


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF,

Every Wed night many of us meet up for FREE OYSTERS behind the Hampton Inn at Gilligan's Tiki Hut on P-cola Beach around 6:00 pm

or

Some meet up at Tipi's on Barrancas Ave in P-cola same time

Just walk up and introduce yourself and you will be greeted by a great bunch fish story telling folks.

And if you're interested we are planning a camp out in May...follow this link for more info 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ey-campout-may-4th-109469/?highlight=clay-doh

Jimmy


----------

